# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  درخواست راهنمایی راجب ایجاد صفحه پی اچ پی فال روزانه

## pmoney

سلام خسته نباشید

درخواست راهنمایی راجب ایجاد صفحه پی اچ پی فال روزانه رو دارم . به این صورت که به صورت رندم یک سری متن که مربوط به فال هست و بدم و به صورت رندوم با کلیک کاربر نمایش داده بشه

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

دقیقاً درباره چه چیزی کمک نیاز دارید؟ تنها کاری که نیازه انجام بدید اینه که متون رو در یک جدول بصورت جداگانه ذخیره کنید سپس با تابع ایجاد عدد تصادفی یکی از آن ها رو انتخاب و بارگذاری کنید.

----------


## pmoney

> دقیقاً درباره چه چیزی کمک نیاز دارید؟ تنها کاری که نیازه انجام بدید اینه که متون رو در یک جدول بصورت جداگانه ذخیره کنید سپس با تابع ایجاد عدد تصادفی یکی از آن ها رو انتخاب و بارگذاری کنید.


ممنون از شما متوجه شدم  :تشویق:

----------

